# Extra Livery Services/Assisted DIY Prices



## luckilotti (23 October 2008)

Hi all, just wondering what everyones current views are for prices for assisted diy/extra services are?
We used to charge 50putting ready made feeds/nets in  my mum now seems to be doing the FOC if shes down 1st
£1 for bringing in or turning out.
£1.50 for bringing in or turning out if a rug change is involved.
£5 for attendance with vet/farrier/dentist/therapist.
£1 per day for checking in the field in summer.
£1 per day for checking/adjusting rugs and feeding in the field in winter (for those who live out 24/7)
£1 for skipping out. 

what do others pay/charge/think is a fair price?

thanks in advance


----------



## Eira (23 October 2008)

I pay 
	
	
		
		
	


	





£1.00 for feed/haynet
£1.50 for bringing in or turning out.(flat rate)
£5 for attendance with vet/farrier/dentist/therapist.
£6/£1 per week/day for checking in the field in summer.
£- per day for checking/adjusting rugs and feeding in the field in winter (for those who live out 24/7£
£4 for skipping out.


----------



## ihatework (23 October 2008)

I pay

£2 for BI/TO
£3 for feeding out horses (involves separating from herd and waiting while they eat)
£6 for muck out, hay and water


----------



## LadyRascasse (23 October 2008)

i pay

50p for feed (not sure about haynet)
80p to bring in/turnout
£1.30 to bringin/turnout with rug change
£5 for attendence
£2.50 for skipout

however these go up depending on the notice they recieve


----------



## Shipley (23 October 2008)

I pay
feed am /pm 25p per time
Net am/pm 25p per time
Skip out and water £1.25
Turn out /bring in £1.00
Rug changes £1 a time
Field poo picked £1
Vet / farrier ect £4 per hour
Mucking out
deep littler dropping only removed £3
Daily Muck out (non deep litter) £4
Weekly deep muck out £5

Exercixe

Lunge £10

Think thats all


----------



## luckilotti (23 October 2008)

Interesting GwenLP that it goes up depending upon notice.  I have previously thought of doing this but wasnt sure if it would work.  a few nights ago i had come home, fed the babies, started to cook tea and then had to go back at 8pm to do a liveries horse as i had a text.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 October 2008)

My livery is very cheap - £1 a day to feed (feeds are ready to be put in) and t/o am and bring in and give ball pm.  If I want pm rug changed and feet picked, then it is another £1.

£1 a day to feed in morning and put on fly spray and general check over in summer or £1.50 if I want them fed, sprayed and checked am and pm.

Skip is £1.50 and muck out is £2.50 - but I don't have banks and Chancer is fairly clean and Farra is on mats and my bed is half the stable and 3 - 4" deep.

Daily full livery for winter is £4.50 and this is includes making up feeds, muck out and put in and out.

Summer livery with poo picking is £3.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (23 October 2008)

my yard charges 50p per task, however that does mean that if you want your rugs changed you pay 50p to have one rug off and 50p to have the other one put back on...

I think a full muck-out is either £4 or £5 but skip out would just be 50p. Full livery for the day is £6 I think.

Use of the walker is £3.50 but that includes putting your horse on and off the walker. We don't tend to charge to bring horses in for the farrier or to worm them on your behalf although obviously you pay for the wormer and the farrier itself 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bosworth (23 October 2008)

I charge £3 a day in summer to check horses, do fly spray, feed in field etc. Full muck out, feed, rugs turn out etc is £7 a day.


----------



## NikkiF (23 October 2008)

I often wonder if these sort of prices vary around the country, ie more expensive around London area. I'm in the Midlands and we pay the following:

T/O or Bring in - £1.00, 1.50 if rug change required, but 1.50 or 2.00 on Bank Hols
Mucking out - £4.00 w/days, £5.00 w/ends or Bank Hols
Holiday cover - £7.00 w/days, £8.00 w/ends, £10.00 Bank Hols.
Attendance for farrier, vet etc - £5.00 per half hour.

Xmas, Boxing Day &amp; New Year's day

T/O or bring in - £3.00
All day cover - £16.00

They don't charge anything for popping a feed bucket or haynet in as long as made up ready.

Interesting point about charging extra when given such short notice........will mention to our YM as there are certain people on yard who do it to her all the time and she gets really p**ded off about it!


----------



## louisevictoria (23 October 2008)

at my old yard they used to charge for people on part livery

£3 for a T/O or bring in (with or without rug change) and feed

£5 for full livery for the day 

£5 hold for farrier (if it wasn't the normal yard farrier) 

for weekends the price was double and tripled for bank holidays, although for certain periods (New Years day being main one they would refuse to do any "extras")


----------



## peanut (23 October 2008)

The only one I use is BI/TO and that's £2


----------



## LadyRascasse (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Interesting GwenLP that it goes up depending upon notice.  I have previously thought of doing this but wasnt sure if it would work.  a few nights ago i had come home, fed the babies, started to cook tea and then had to go back at 8pm to do a liveries horse as i had a text. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you're liverys are luck to have you my yo wouldn't go down after she's left the yard.

it tend to go up like if you want you for horse skipped out or turn out after 11 am.


----------



## Angua2 (23 October 2008)

thanks for putting this post up.

Due to a car accident on the 1st October my horses have been on Assisted DIY (AKA full livery) for 14 days until I was able to get back to doing them and these extra costs came to about £16 per day each......I have seen some places where they charge £23..... ouch


----------



## miss_c (24 October 2008)

At our yard full care is currently £5 a day, although I believe it's about to go up to £8 (Full care = feed, rugs, turn out, muck out/hay nets, bring in, hoof pick &amp; feet wash, put to bed and evening rugs/feed)  I work the weekends and it has been £6.50, although about to go up in relation to the week charge increasing.  However, at a yard up the road Full Care on the weekend in £15!!!!

Included in DIY livery is putting morning feed in if it's left ready, turn out, bring in and 'park', and hayledge.  We are about to start paying for rugs to be changed though.


----------



## Naggette (19 November 2008)

Gosh when all of the factors are considered, some of these are extremely low prices - I assume these are yard owners who are not paying staff to do the services, otherwise surely they will be making a loss....

I agree with those who charge different price re notice as surely otherwise there are people out there who would take advantage - I have seen it happen many times.

The min wages is now £5.72/hr so if yard is not just hobby for someone, how many jobs can you fit into an hour AND keep the owner happy that it is done to a high standard.  No wonder yards struggle.

It's really easy to see both sides of the coin on this one!


----------

